# Dual Monitor Wallpaper



## Jor-El (14. September 2007)

Hallo.
Für World in Conflict habe ich mir nen süßen 15"er ersteigert, um die Dual Funktion vom Spiel zu nutzen.
Da das Spiel ja noch etwas auf sich warten lässt, nutze ich den kleinen mit meinem Samsung 225bw schon jetzt als erweiterten Desktop.
Nun gibts ja ne Menge Wallpaper für Dualmonitore zum DL im Netz, nur leider kann ich ein 2560x1024 Bild nicht auf den 2. Monitor erweitern, sprich das Bild wird einzeln jeweils auf einem Monitor wiedergegeben und nicht als großen Bild auf zwei Monitore gleichzeitig.
Kennt da jemand eine Lösung? Muss ich vll. das Bild selbst zurecht schneiden oder liegt es nur an den verschiedenen Auflösungen der Monitore? Nutze da jeweils die native Auflösung.

Grüsse


----------



## Klutten (14. September 2007)

Alleine die verschiedenen Auflösungen bereiten bei dir Probleme. Ein 22" Monitor hat 1050 Pixel in der Vertikalen, ein 15" Monitor wahrscheinlich 768. 
Selbst wenn du dein Bild selbst teilst, passen die Proportionen nicht. Wenn du es unten bündig machst, mußt du oben (15") etwas wegkürzen. Ob das dann noch schick aussieht, liegt bestimmt am verwendeten Bild. Wenn du es teilst, kannst du jedenfalls auf jedem Monitor eine Hälfte anzeigen lassen. Die Funktion, dass Windows das Hintergrundbild selbst auf beide Monitore erweitert wird bestimmt nur dann funktionieren, wenn beide Monitore die gleiche Auflösung bieten.


----------



## Jor-El (14. September 2007)

Ja, dass es vll. an der Auflösung liegt hab ich auch schon vermutet.
Nur weder in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung noch in den Anzeigeoptionen fand ich etwas für die Wallpapererweiterung auf den zweiten Bildschirm.
Kann natürlich sein dass die Optionen erst bei gleich großen Auflösungen zur Verfügung steht.
Bevor ich dann 300 in einen weiteren 22"er zu investieren wollte ich jedoch lieber mal im Forum nach fragen.


----------



## kuhwaran (24. September 2007)

Mit UltraMon ist es möglich, ein Wallpaper über mehrere Bildschirme zu strecken. Egal welche Auflösung die einzelnen Monitore haben. 
Das Tool hat dazu noch jede Menge andere nützliche Funktionen.

http://realtimesoft.com/ultramon/overview/

MfG
Kuhwaran


----------



## Jor-El (2. Oktober 2007)

Hey, super. Vielen Dank. Hatte schon nicht mehr an eine Lösung gedacht.


----------

